# More Sermons in MP3 Format



## sastark (Feb 12, 2007)

It's been a while since I've posted, but wanted to let you all know that Grace Presbyterian Church of Redding, CA now has MP3s of the sermons of Pastor David Stark online. You can access them here: http://www.gpcredding.org/mp3.html. Lord willing, more will be added each week. Please let me know if you have any feedback about accessing the files or quality of the audio (it isn't great, but hopefully you can hear it clearly).


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 12, 2007)

Seth,

This would better "fit" here in the preaching subcategory of the Theological Links:

http://www.puritanboard.com/local_links.php?catid=17


----------



## sastark (Feb 13, 2007)

Rich, please feel free to add it there, if you think it appropriate. I was unsure of where to post this in the first place. Thanks!


----------



## blhowes (Feb 13, 2007)

sastark said:


> It's been a while since I've posted, but wanted to let you all know that Grace Presbyterian Church of Redding, CA now has MP3s of the sermons of Pastor David Stark online. You can access them here: http://www.gpcredding.org/mp3.html. Lord willing, more will be added each week. Please let me know if you have any feedback about accessing the files or quality of the audio (it isn't great, but hopefully you can hear it clearly).


Thanks for posting the link to his sermons. I started listening to Jan 27th message. Sound quality is good. Just a suggestion, but I think it'd be a good idea to give the mp3 files more descriptive titles (what the topic is), rather than naming it by date and AM/PM - like GPC does at their sermon archive link.


----------

